# What paths if any, do you use in your town?



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 25, 2015)

I personally really like paths (wood, etc.) with water patterns around them.
I think I want to use this one, I like it a lot.


Also for anyone looking for good path designs look at this Tumblr link, it has a lot of really nice ones. *http://acpath.tumblr.com/*
**Edit** 
I'd like to see pictures as well


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 25, 2015)

My old one I had a pink brick town, now I want a more 'natural' town so I'm looking for a wood or brown brick path.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

i drew a path for my town

its a nice brown-reddish brick

on the sides there are lights glowing up the path that i drew on, it looks pretty cool ngl xD


----------



## Patypus (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm just going to be following this thread for ideas c: haven't really gotten into landscaping yet but I'd love to hear what people use!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 25, 2015)

I have stone tile paths with flower boxes that I made.


*smooches path*


----------



## ieRWaZz (Jul 25, 2015)

I switch my paths all the time but right now I use the "rosy bricks" I found on pinterest


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 25, 2015)

I use a series of path tiles that look like large, individual stones, which I scatter so it looks like worn stone paths that are sinking into the ground a little bit. The best part? No corner or centre pieces needed like so many of the ornate paths out there, so it leaves pattern space free on that character for other interesting things. There are 6 main tiles - 3 different styles for dark grass, 1 for faded grass and 2 for bare dirt - plus another one for the beach.

ETA: here's a pic!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm using this grassy stone path pattern.  I actually didn't want to make paths or use patterns for them.  I'm still not completely happy using this pattern; when I was looking for path qr codes, I was looking for ones that would resemble the roads that existed during the Middle Ages.  I didn't want anything cutesie or flowery; I wanted to make the paths look close to what they'd historically look like during the Middle Ages or to what they looked like in _Dragon Age_.


----------



## yasogami (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm trying to make my town Zen themed right now so I'm going for more natural looking paths. I found a stone path online which blends really well with the grass and I'm thinking of alternating them with clovers  I've seen it a lot in dream towns but I can see why since it looks pretty neat! 
I also made the event plaza have tatami tiles which I also found somewhere on the web heheh


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 25, 2015)

I use Stepping Stones and clovers ^~^

http://floatingpresents.tumblr.com/tagged/rae's ac resources


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 25, 2015)

I have four different paths, one is the main path tile which is a sweets tile, the second is a one tile pathway that goes into small little areas that trail way from the main road, the third is a stepping stone and clover path that's used in the natural area of my town, and the fourth is just a water pattern that I use for decoration.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 25, 2015)

For anyone looking for good paths, I added a link in the post.


----------



## Diclonius217 (Jul 25, 2015)

http://mischacrossing.com/post/93922660895

This one! Its cute.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 25, 2015)

That ones really cool ^_^


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 26, 2015)

pretty much all my paths are from this blog  http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-27.html


----------



## Stacie (Jul 26, 2015)

Here are mine. 




I use a different type in my other town but I don't have any screen shots of them yet.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

I like that a lot! I also like how Rolf's just chilling on the stump xD


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Jul 26, 2015)

I kinda like just using flowers & trees to mark paths and justetting the grass wear down. But I also use my clothing slots so I'd never have room for paths if I wanted them lol


----------



## Artemisss (Jul 26, 2015)

I use mostly clovers and stepping stone paths in my town~ i line all the paths with sweet olive bushes and mushrooms as welll ! Also in the town square thing I use a water path around the base of the tree which looks really cute imo


----------



## chainosaur (Jul 26, 2015)

I've got a nice little grey brick path going on in my town, since it has a bit of a modern feel.


----------



## feminist (Jul 26, 2015)

I used to use the stepping stones that were so popular a few months ago. but now I'm just working on natural dirt paths. No one understands my excitement for when a clear path is starting appear through the grass aaaAAAA


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

feminist said:


> I used to use the stepping stones that were so popular a few months ago. but now I'm just working on natural dirt paths. No one understands my excitement for when a clear path is starting appear through the grass aaaAAAA



I understand ^_^ dirt paths look really nice as well with the right outline of flower and trees and such just like any pattern.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 26, 2015)

Right now, my path is just a blank tile with the word "path" on it. It's temporary, and I already have the QR Machine, but I'm too lazy to search for paths at the moment.


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 26, 2015)

How about do wooden boardwalk paths with water surrounding them. The water in the picture with the lotus and lilies. You can make a lake themed town (a town built on top of a body of water). And for the rivers, well you can put a mini island and them the river.


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 26, 2015)

Trying to make dirt paths with clovers. A few areas have prominent paths but otherwise its kind of failing right now


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for that link, they have tons of awesome paths! I use this path I found online:

Which is a concrete looking path. I use it to try and make my town look more urban / like a city which is what I'm aiming for. I see other towns with a lot of really cool looking paths with 4 characters and, I'm assuming, all of their designs filled up with path patterns. 

I'm thinking of changing my paths to something else but I'm also slightly scared!


----------



## beffa (Jul 26, 2015)

grass paths with both plain and scattered with 3 different types of flower, water/grass paths (for outlining the town), cobblestone with stepping stones and water paths with water flowers and leaves on them. i use 3 different characters to store all my patterns including my mayor .











a tonne of pictures (sorry i got carried away) to show the patterns at work !!


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

Whoops, forgot to actually include the pictures haha. They are below:


Spoiler











I use that as a 2-tile wide pattern but when I need a 1-tile wide pattern, or I'm doing a diagonal path then I use this path but without the rounded corners:


Spoiler










Which I got from a Japanese town I visited~


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 26, 2015)

I wanna use this path;
http://40.media.tumblr.com/f34c814a9dc05630e2713c55e8875f27/tumblr_mqzhtuO7wT1szujrno1_1280.png
Once I get the Qr Machine, It's so cuute!;w;


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

@beffa: Your paths look really great! o:
Do you have a Dream Address you can share so I'd be able to see your whole town? ^-^


----------



## Beige (Jul 26, 2015)

I used to use QR code paths but for some reason in my new town I just refuse to use anything not made by me. probably because i cant stand not being able to adjust it!

I made a grey tile paths that can be used as a single path or a double path or bigger, because of the way the stones are it always has a border to it.
I also have a series of different shaped stepping stones to look like the areas falling apart, i use them with clovers

i'm really awful at designing stuff so all the colours clash bleh


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jul 26, 2015)

I use this one. I like it because it doesn't have any border edges, so I don't have to worry about corners.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

beffa said:


> grass paths with both plain and scattered with 3 different types of flower, water/grass paths (for outlining the town), cobblestone with stepping stones and water paths with water flowers and leaves on them. i use 3 different characters to store all my patterns including my mayor .
> 
> View attachment 137786
> View attachment 137787
> ...



Don't worry about it, your town looks great ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klave said:


> Whoops, forgot to actually include the pictures haha. They are below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I'm glad to see the you used the link ^_^ and I like that path a lot, especially the first one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beige said:


> I used to use QR code paths but for some reason in my new town I just refuse to use anything not made by me. probably because i cant stand not being able to adjust it!
> 
> I made a grey tile paths that can be used as a single path or a double path or bigger, because of the way the stones are it always has a border to it.
> I also have a series of different shaped stepping stones to look like the areas falling apart, i use them with clovers
> ...



That's awesome though that you like to design your own paths. Everyone has there own way of doing things, and customizable patters are very unique. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imaginetheday said:


> I use this one. I like it because it doesn't have any border edges, so I don't have to worry about corners.
> 
> View attachment 137810
> 
> View attachment 137811



I like that a lot!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 26, 2015)

I haven't started yet because there's a few villagers that need to move and then be replaced. After that's done, I'll be working on natural paths.


----------



## beffa (Jul 26, 2015)

Klave said:


> @beffa: Your paths look really great! o:
> Do you have a Dream Address you can share so I'd be able to see your whole town? ^-^



i actually deleted my dream address today, awkward .-.
it's currently under construction since i'm trying to move mac, cherry and tex out (bc of their horrible house placement) but yea i'd be happy to update it tomorrow & let you know then !! thank you guys btw :>


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

Mairmalade said:


> I haven't started yet because there's a few villagers that need to move and then be replaced. After that's done, I'll be working on natural paths.



Yeah I know what you mean, I just got all my dreamies so I can stop worrying about that and start laying down paths.

- - - Post Merge - - -



beffa said:


> i actually deleted my dream address today, awkward .-.
> it's currently under construction since i'm trying to move mac, cherry and tex out (bc of their horrible house placement) but yea i'd be happy to update it tomorrow & let you know then !! thank you guys btw :>



I'd love to see an update when it's complete


----------



## Domestic (Jul 26, 2015)

grass and dirt patterns, but I also really like some of the more unique patterns like the outer space ones.


----------



## Llust (Jul 26, 2015)

im pretty picky with paths..i dont have an issue with how amazing they look in general, but i judge them based on how well they blend together like top left + vertical, bottom right + horizontal..if that makes sense. also, if it has to go around something like a public work project or a rock..id rather have it look natural

besides that, im currently using a fairy tale themed path along with a river with grass and sakura petals around surrounding the town tree to give it that peaceful and respectful feeling to the tree that's been in the town since the beginning. every other tree has been ripped out of the ground and replanted lol..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

my patterns are really girly and floral/natury c:


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

I use this blue path which I like because it makes my town have a brighter color.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> I use this blue path which I like because it makes my town have a brighter color.



That's really pretty!

I would be rainbowing the shiz out of my town if I used that for my path.

Like, rainbow THIS and rainbow THAT!


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 26, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> I use this blue path which I like because it makes my town have a brighter color.



That looks really awesome  I love the color blue.


----------



## Domestic (Jul 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## creamyy (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm going for natural paths using flowers, bushes and trees as a border.


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## derezzed (Jul 27, 2015)

I use a black and white path in addition with this card suite path. They caught my eye while I was searching for QR codes on tumblr, and while they're completely unrelated I use them both in my town because I liked the idea of a black and white path with some red in it. To my relief, the combination actually turned out nice imo, and I love the vibe they give my town.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 27, 2015)

I use a wood path, but I really need to update it. D:


----------



## _Nightcore_ (Jul 27, 2015)

derezzed said:


> I use a black and white path in addition with this card suite path. They caught my eye while I was searching for QR codes on tumblr, and while they're completely unrelated I use them both in my town because I liked the idea of a black and white path with some red in it. To my relief, the combination actually turned out nice imo, and I love the vibe they give my town.



I like that card path a lot, the color combo looks great!


----------



## Orieii (Jul 27, 2015)

Imaginetheday said:


> I use this one. I like it because it doesn't have any border edges, so I don't have to worry about corners.
> 
> View attachment 137810
> 
> View attachment 137811



I use the same paths  Great taste <3


----------



## Domestic (Jul 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------

